# ferry prices



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi just was wandering where to enquire for the best price to calais with a m/h


thanks in advance

barry


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

well not a ferry I realise, but we just went off under the water by way of the Chunnel - cost was £70 in Tesco vouchers (or £190 cash money) - RETURN!

we waited barely a half hour at either end to get on and it takes 35/40 minutes, ferry is a non-runner for me at the moment.


----------

